# The Regulative Principle of Worship



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anyone read _The Regulative Principle of Worship: Explained and Applied_ (published on February 3, 2007) by Daniel Ritchie? Any reviews or comments?


----------



## caddy (Mar 5, 2007)

No, but on a similiar note I finished Morecraft's book up a few months ago:

Amazon.com: How God Wants Us to Worship Him: Books: Joe Morecraft


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 5, 2007)

Evidently an RPC N. Ireland man, and apparently, a Theonomist.
http://reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com/


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone read _The Regulative Principle of Worship: Explained and Applied_ (published on February 3, 2007) by Daniel Ritchie? Any reviews or comments?



According to the blog link posted by Mr. Coldwell, the author is against musical instruments in worship. I don't know anything else though

CT


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, Hermonta. I'm aware of Ritchie's views on a variety of subjects. I became aware of his book through Ritchie's blog. What I am seeking is a review or comments by anyone who has actually read his book.


----------

